# Peacock Bass Fishing in Florida



## bamaflyfish1 (Mar 25, 2018)

How far south must one go to get into Peacock Bass in Florida?
I will be in Orlando for work in February and pondering a side trip.

I prefer fly fishing but I’m up for casting etc.

Any advice?


----------



## fins_n_wings (Sep 29, 2015)

I catch them in my backyard in Broward. I am sure they are also in Palm Beach, not sure how much further north than that.


----------



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

I catch them as far north as the canal along Southern Blvd. Its part of the lake osbourne / Ida chain. Hope that helps?


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

You can catch them up in Palm Beach but they start getting thicker around Coconut Creek south.

I used to do well at Tradewinds Park and local canals and apartment lakes around there.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Orlando is a 2+ hour drive from peacocks. They are catchable from shore though. Ole Florida fly shop is a good place for info.


----------



## bamaflyfish1 (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you for the input.

is there a particular time of year that is best for peacock fishing?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

They're a year 'round proposition with the warning that cold weather can shut them down until it warms again...


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Peacock are a year round adventure in S. Florida. G-earth can be your friend.
Bank Hoping or Boat is a big question.
Most places are development locked and not as much foot patrol fishing. The Canal along Southern Blvd (above) and a little further South is Margate area the canal that runs along Atlantic & Southgate Blvds. or any offshoot canals.
The trick is finding a place to park, where you won't get towed, park and walk the banks you can usually see them. 
If you have a boat Lake Ida/Osborne chain is a great fishery for them plus a few assorted other species like Klown Knife fish.


----------



## tailspotter74 (Nov 19, 2020)

lake ida..for sure


----------



## Nathan Disher (Feb 8, 2020)

They can be in canals so narrow you wouldn’t believe and very small lakes too so check everywhere. I lived in Miami and fished them to about Ft Lauderdale and down to homestead area. Small rapala x raps are great.


----------



## rkyslone6 (Jan 2, 2022)

I haven’t heard of anyone catching them north of Lake Ida


----------

